# Getting video OFF of DVR to PC?



## the_tango (Sep 26, 2007)

I did a few searches and didn't find an answer - So is there a way to transfer a saved video off the DirecTv/DVR and save it to my PC. The media share (I read) is one way only - to the DVR.

Thanks


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Not Yet.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You can play the video on the DVR and feed it to a capture card on your PC, using the composite or S-video output (480i).


----------



## the_tango (Sep 26, 2007)

Would the "video passthru" on my camcorder or record onto the camcorder work?

I have used the passthru in the past to port VHS tapes from a VCR output over to my PC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Not Yet.


Nor will there be any time in the near, or medium range future.

The ontent providers do not want that to be an option.

For the forsee-able future, you will need to use analog capture methods.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

the_tango said:


> Would the "video passthru" on my camcorder or record onto the camcorder work?
> 
> I have used the passthru in the past to port VHS tapes from a VCR output over to my PC.


Yes


----------



## the_tango (Sep 26, 2007)

Cool !

- Don't even know where my VCR player is. Wanting to put the "American Ballroom Challenge" onto DVD. The local OTA PBS station 1080i but 480i is better than nothing.


----------



## grandpaken (Feb 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nor will there be any time in the near, or medium range future.
> 
> The ontent providers do not want that to be an option.
> 
> For the forsee-able future, you will need to use analog capture methods.


 Unless Hauppauge releases the component capture card they announced at CES.


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

grandpaken said:


> Unless Hauppauge releases the component capture card they announced at CES.


Component is still an analog signal....it may be able to show HD, but its still analog.


----------



## IndyLions (Sep 3, 2006)

Ironically, D-VHS (firewire) ports are MANDATED by the FCC to be on Cable boxes. I still have no idea how DirecTV and Dish get away with not putting them on their boxes. How is a satellite set top box different from a cable company set top box in that regard?

If DirecTV/Dish included Firewire ports (like cable boxes do), then you could use a D-VHS player (or a PC) to archive your content in a way which meets our "fair use" rights as consumers.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

IndyLions said:


> Ironically, D-VHS (firewire) ports are MANDATED by the FCC to be on Cable boxes. I still have no idea how DirecTV and Dish get away with not putting them on their boxes. How is a satellite set top box different from a cable company set top box in that regard?
> 
> If DirecTV/Dish included Firewire ports (like cable boxes do), then you could use a D-VHS player (or a PC) to archive your content in a way which meets our "fair use" rights as consumers.


So people with cable boxes can copy programs to a PC via firewire ?


----------



## IndyLions (Sep 3, 2006)

glennb said:


> So people with cable boxes can copy programs to a PC via firewire ?


Basically...yes, but it's not universal - in other words - there are set top boxes where the Firewire ports don't work like they are supposed to...but if you look at the AVS Forum, they have a topic that discusses this in detail for both Windows XP as well as Mac Computers...


----------



## scheckeNYK (Sep 9, 2006)

Supposing one had an HDMI capture card installed on a high end video editing system, would the video pass? This would still be coming out and over all digital 1s and 0s High Def, so no quality loss, but I bet there is some sort of DRM embedded, right?


----------



## spaldingclan (Jan 22, 2008)

scheckeNYK said:


> Supposing one had an HDMI capture card installed on a high end video editing system, would the video pass? This would still be coming out and over all digital 1s and 0s High Def, so no quality loss, but I bet there is some sort of DRM embedded, right?


HDCP wouldn't allow a picture...I imagine you'd hear sound though.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Very little if any Directv content has HDCP (possibly some premiums and PPV). This card should work http://www.hdtvsupply.com/hdmivideocard1.html.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

In another thread, I just mentioned my great results with my Philips DVD recorder grabbing analog data from the HR-20’s S-Video output. Of course this is only a 480i signal. Since DVD video is 480p, I assume the recorder is “extrapolating” the additional scan lines, but it would be nice to be able to record 480p. Does anyone know of any devices (PC or stand-alone) that actually accept and record in 480p, presumably from component video inputs?


----------



## russatowt (Sep 26, 2007)

Check out the IntensityPro by blackmagic-design dot com. HDMI for non-copy protected content and up to 1080i on component.


----------



## DrJohnC (Sep 8, 2007)

A while back I used a Panny OTA HD receiver which had firewire output to a DVHS deck. It worked quite well. The firewire interface on the Panny controled the playback and recording to the DVHS Tape. 1080i and 5.1 sound! I tried ATT Cable (the local company) for about three weeks. They just couldn't come up with a firewire model promised in their adds.

With the deprecation of DVHS in favor of Blu-Ray and HD-DVD, I stopped recording HD via the Panny Firewire. BTW, SD on a DVHS system offered almost 40 hours of recording per tape ... but ... it was still tape.


----------

